# used 80 gal w/ sand left in-still good?



## GillStorm (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Just scored a great 80 gal custom bowfront and FULL set-up, for my very first saltwater attempt. The tank needs a GOOD cleaning. The tank has been down 2 months, but there is still sand in the bottom, and a bit of water still above the sand. My question to you experts, is the sand salvageable? And if so, what is the best way to take it out, preserve it, and clean the tank? There is also a little bit of live rock left. It is starting to smell too. I appreciate any advice. Thanks!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I would remove the sand and give it a good rinsing. Odds are you will be adding additional sand to create a 4-5'' deep sand bed for denitrification, so cleaning the existing sand is the way to go.

I would keep the live rock, no doubt. The smell will go away after the rock is placed back into saltwater and cures. In fact, I have 25 pounds of rock that I recently purchased in similar condition. It was in a bucket, moist but not submersed, and starting to smell. I have had the rock for about 3 weeks, and it is already indistinguishable from my other liver rock.

If this is your first marine system, you should post some details for us to give you guidance. Under almost every situation, there are things wrong that can be corrected early to increase your chances of long term success. Details and specs of every piece of equipment can be extremely valuable for us to help.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

agree. more information on the setup please. reef or fish only with live rock? skimmer? lighting? and so forth.


----------



## AaaRr (Mar 28, 2009)

Same here...I might not be much help but I like to read what everyone has. Also if you post everything you have people well tell you if they are good or bad and I will learn what is good and bad  and you would have saved time effort and money.


----------

